# order online



## jayleelah (Mar 23, 2007)

Where do you european girls order online ? I just can't find a website that ships to Belgium


----------



## kittykit (Mar 6, 2009)

I decided to bump this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I usually buy stuffs that are not available here from *Beauty Cosmetics & Fragrances : HQhair.com Hair & Skin Care Products : Hair & Beauty*. They stock NARS, Urban Decay, Too Faced, Stila, etc.

I've started buying from them since last year and I'm really happy with the services they provide and very fast shipping. My last order took 2 days to arrive - I live in Czech Republic, by the way. 

*http://www.justbeautydirect.com* stocks Smashbox but unfortunately they no longer ship outside the UK anymore.


----------



## Jinni (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_*http://www.justbeautydirect.com* stocks Smashbox but unfortunately they no longer ship outside the UK anymore._

 
Wow, any idea why? I've bought from them so many times


----------



## kittykit (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jinni* 

 
_Wow, any idea why? I've bought from them so many times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm not sure. I went to the website the other day and tried to edit my shipping address but there's only UK available on the dropdown menu. I read on their Shipping page that they no longer ship overseas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can get Smashbox from Sephora here but they're so overpriced!


----------

